# Are the $99.00 DirectTivo's still available ?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

I got to talking with someone last night at work about Tivo,Replay TV, and he also is a DirectTV sub. I mentioned the $99.00 DirectTivo's, are they still around?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

store.yahoo.com/jaserp/dircomsyswit.html
here you can get it for $30 if they still have them and if you find coupon to get the $30 price.

Otherwise you can get it for $50 as a new customer here
www.orbitsat.com/cybersto...=GXCEB0T32

Or if you are currend DirecTV customer you can get it for $110 here www.orbitsat.com/cybersto...ID=GXCEB0T


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Thank you, LF  
Seems like most here are Dish Network subs that visit, we could use a few more DirectTV people like yourself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Well John, I'm not DTV subscriber for long, only for a month. I switched from Dish mostly due to my wifes complaints with DishPlayer and switching to DTV was cheaper and better upgrade than buying 501 ;-)


----------

